# Mutation X v2 Coil builds advice



## Mario (2/2/15)

Good Day
I recently bought me a Mutation X v2 and was wondering what is a good coil build for her.
please post with pics...thanks


----------



## MurderDoll (2/2/15)

First question anyone is going to ask you is what who's be using to fire the atty? 

Mechanical mod or regulated?


----------



## VandaL (2/2/15)

A rather simple 22g 3mm build 6 wraps a coil i believe. Came out to around 0.2 powered on an IPV 3 @ 155w. Works really well. I don't think you need to get too fancy on the coil on this one. Just make sure the area around your coil is obstruction free, crank up the watts (on a regulated) and enjoy. If you are using a mech I'd say the same build with 20g will work great should come to around 0.1ohm


----------



## zadiac (2/2/15)

VandaL said:


> A rather simple 22g 3mm build 6 wraps a coil i believe. Came out to around 0.2 powered on an IPV 3 @ 155w. Works really well. I don't think you need to get too fancy on the coil on this one. Just make sure the area around your coil is obstruction free, crank up the watts (on a regulated) and enjoy. *If you are using a mech I'd say the same build with 20g will work great should come to around 0.1ohm*



And of course, you'll need a potent battery for that, like the Sony vtc5.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mario (3/2/15)

Zodd said:


> First question anyone is going to ask you is what who's be using to fire the atty?
> 
> Mechanical mod or regulated?



Mechanical


----------



## Mario (3/2/15)

this is my build
22g 5 wraps @ 0.2 ohms and wicked with JC


Hope this meets your approval
Not sure if its to little JC, will try with Rayon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VandaL (3/2/15)

Mario said:


> this is my build
> 22g 5 wraps @ 0.2 ohms and wicked with JC
> View attachment 20719
> 
> ...


Meets who's approval  Long as you happy we all happy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riddle (3/2/15)

@Mario how's it vaping? Post some pics or video's in the cloud chasers thread. We need more activity there


----------



## Mario (3/2/15)

Riddle said:


> @Mario how's it vaping? Post some pics or video's in the cloud chasers thread. We need more activity there


 
sure will do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (7/2/15)

trying to do this


----------

